# Do you need industry for your layout ?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is my latest brain storm. ( Maybe more like a drizzle than a storm)

I was thinking of making a Maintenance yard and park all my rolling stock in one location.

Now as I was sitting under the shade generator in my pondering chair with the hurricane generator running at full blast I got this idea 

Why not make a engine shop in one place. 

Then a streamliner refurbishing shop in another 

A tank cleaning shop some where else.

Box car and cattle car repair.

and a Container car repair.

At the engine shop I could also park the MOW train. and the Cabeese barn could be there too. 

On can never have too many sidings. 

Like the Idea? Or not? 

Inquiring minds want to know....So do nosey people 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Triple digit pondering? Oh my! 
All those shops are rather big by themselves, put together will be huge.. 

Don't forget the run thru train washer too.

We want pics! 

John


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

John,

I think it's a good idea. Without those facilities, a RR is just not complete. I went with them all under a single roof. Here is my 3 bay maintenance building, with refueling. It's about 3 x 2 foot, but with all the sidings, etc, it takes up an area of about 12 x 6, or so. This is the first year for it's operation and although I thought it was finished, I now find myself thinking it's coming back into the shop this winter for additional modifications/additions. It just never ends......












Here is how it looked during my resent open house. 










Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Mark

You Maintenance area looks great. 

I have 12 engines , 50 box cars or more, 8 flat cars, 10 or so tank cars, 11 coal hoppers 6 covered hoppers, 8 car streamliner , 3 five car usa articulated container cars. and one 7 car MOW train

That is just off the top of my head there may be more .

I want to put them all in car barns so I don't have to carry them in and out . Every time I do that I brake some detail of my conatainer trian.

I thought it was going to be too big to put them all in one area. 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Members of the New River & Western RR MOW crew and people from the Pullman Coach CO. were out surveying a plot of land, before dawn this morning, for a purposed coach building and maintenance facility. 

The USA CONTINENTAL CONTAINER CAR CO. scheduled for later this week . 

Other inquirees for spurs have come from L.G.B & B ( Leman, Goddard, Booker, and Bachman) Hopper car Co. and The American Tank Car Co. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The only reason I creat industries is for photos and for guys like JJ to play with. 
I can't wait for winter when things slow down and weeds stop growing.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 03 Jul 2011 06:14 PM 
The only reason I creat industries is for photos and for guys like JJ to play with. 
I can't wait for winter when things slow down and weeds stop growing. 

With out industries and spurs a layout is just another trains running around in a circle.









One can never have tooooooooo many sidings


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Jul 2011 09:30 PM 
I was thinking of making a Maintenance yard and park all my rolling stock in one location.

Why not make a engine shop in one place. 

Then a streamliner refurbishing shop in another 

A tank cleaning shop some where else.

Box car and cattle car repair.

and a Container car repair. 

Like the Idea? Or not? 

JJ 


Hey JJ,

I think you have wonderful ideas. I love them. How about adding a turntable and roundhouse?

I'll be sure to have plenty of hot dogs, burgers and cold drinks on hand as soon as I know when someone is going to arrive to build the above for me.









Now, if I would have to build them myself, I don't think they are such good ideas after all.









Have you looked at a thermometer lately? Yeah! I know, its the humidity - not the heat.









Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Jerry 

I have noticed the temps They are higher here but we are getting our Monsoon season which raises the humidity.

I have moved the Pondering chair to the shower and turned on the cold water. ( The cold water ain't that cold this time of year.







) 

since the pressure tank for the house isn't sheltered one could turn off the hot water tank and get by.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I plan on having industries on my RR, I want it to serve a purpose. Since it will be a logging based line, I will have logging camps supplying trees to a Mill Complex, which will be the main focus of my RR. Then, lumber will be carried out to destinations unknown. I like having something to do beside run in circles.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey JJ, Sounds like you need to build a large Ice house. That way it can service your railroad and you! How a bout a fright terminal that has tracks going into it ?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 08 Jul 2011 07:55 AM 
Hey JJ, Sounds like you need to build a large Ice house. That way it can service your railroad and you! How a bout a fright terminal that has tracks going into it ? 
That was a idea I didn't think of. Could build a warehouse l ike Richard up in Coos Bay OR did. and put trains in side it. Make it look like a freight terminal.

thanks 

JJ 


A Turntable is in the back of my mind. But I keep relating it to a Steam Engine only. I don't see Diesels using a turn Table. Am I wrong? I only have two Steam Engines. 

JJ


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I always imagined a tipple that loads hopper cars with some commodity, and a place on another part of the layout where you unload the hoppers. The commodity then returns to the tipple. I wondered how to return the stuff to the tipple, till Mr. Brades' son suggested a bag. Seems pretty obvious now. 

Maybe would work well if you had a steep slope and unloaded above the tipple so the stuff fell back to the starting point.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey JJ, 
I am with you on this one. I have been pondering also and would like to to do a large yard area and buildings to get the rolling stock out of the weather. That last blow tipped over everything including my string of USA modern take cars that I thought were to heavy for that. My neighbor Herb and I are going to do 40' X 30' ish open pit mine that will be a continuous loop with 3 or4 040 engines with ore cars making continuous laps with critter controls on board so it will be unmanned. But I just ant handling the heat like I used to and with the hum-a-didity for-get- it! We just hauled in two 3' X 5' boulders and got them planted yesterday and I going to take today off. Getting old just blows! 
Ted


----------

